# Southgate Opera presents The Tales of Hoffmann



## MattExcell (Jun 15, 2011)

Southgate Opera

Southgate Opera is one of the premier amateur opera groups in the London, with nearly fifty years of continuous productions. The season typically sees a light opera/operetta in February, with a more serious opera in June. Performances are presented at Wyllyotts Theatre, Potters Bar, Hertfordshire

I will be performing two minor roles (Hermann/Pitichinaccio) in the upcoming fully staged and orchestrated production of Offenbach's Tales of Hoffmann (sung in English).

The run consists of three performances from Thursday 19th - Saturday 21st June 2014. It would be fantastic to see some TC members in the audience.

The next production is The Mikado by Gilbert & Sullivan, in February 2015 - the first production of our 50th Anniversary Season.


----------

